# You thick sh*t!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

One of the young girls at work has just been accepted onto a work Graduate placement.

Today she pipes up, "What does supercede mean?".

FOR FUCKS SAKES. Graduate placement! Was that because the 'Thick as shit' placement was already full? Did you get on the Graduate scheme with your degree in Micro Biological Marine Bacteria Diploma that is soooo fucking useful in the outside world? :?

Jesus wept. No fucking wonder we're all doomed. It's thick crapheads like this that'll be running this flea pit of a country when we're older. God help us all!


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Is she hot? That's all I care about...


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> One of the young girls at work has just been accepted onto a work Graduate placement.
> 
> Today she pipes up, "What does supercede mean?".
> 
> ...


Why didn't you SECEDE from the moron club, INTERCEDE for the poor girl and therby possibly ANTECEDE everyone else in the office in banging her?

Unless she's not hot of course, which you will no doubt CONCEDE should be the first question you ask before considering a placement.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Makes Budgies bigger!!! :lol:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Makes Budgies bigger!!! :lol:


[smiley=speechless.gif]

About..........NOW you're wishing there was a "retract post" button.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Super Seed, makes Budgies Bigger as opposed to normal seed which doesn't. :roll:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Super Seed, makes Budgies Bigger as opposed to normal seed which doesn't. :roll:


Oh, no, I understood the side splitting play on words. Genius.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Many thanks as coming from you that means more than anything.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> philyuk said:
> 
> 
> > Super Seed, makes Budgies Bigger as opposed to normal seed which doesn't. :roll:
> ...


Believe me m8, if you think that displays intelligence and wit you want to read his posts in comic relief. Havent laughed so much in ages, the intelligence, the ability to make sense, the whirring of the family brain cell overworking itself. Truly genius.. :lol:

Im actually hoping he will post again, hilarious.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Its my day for the family brain cell tomorrow.

When do you get yours?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Its my day for the family brain cell tomorrow.


Ah Ill watch out for some intelligent posts then.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

That's too much pressure!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Did you get on the Graduate scheme with your degree in Micro Biological Marine Bacteria Diploma that is soooo fucking useful in the outside world? :?


Hands up anyone who actually has a useful degree? 

Aren't degrees just what people claim to be doing when they're actually just drinking, protesting about the war and having lots of sex*, yet still get rewarded for it 3/4 years later when they finally realise that they can't dodge having to work any longer?

The grads on the Technology Services graduate recruitment programme at my company barely have technology-related degrees, nevermind one that actually includes any form of computing science....

*does not apply to science students


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get on the Graduate scheme with your degree in Micro Biological Marine Bacteria Diploma that is soooo fucking useful in the outside world? :?
> ...


I went to university once, student digs. I think she was called Kate, anyway I got there at 1am and left at 8am sharp, she was no where near as good looking at 8 as she was at 1. Still sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

It does make me wonder tho'

I get 3-4 job applications a month from people who are clearly over qualified i.e have a masters "ology" in something or other who clearly have no clue what career they wish to persue.

Well done my friend you've spent ten years on the piss and tax dodging.

now the shit's hit the fan and you need a job to repay your student loan, but have no experience in anything but being in a classroom.

CV binned!


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get on the Graduate scheme with your degree in Micro Biological Marine Bacteria Diploma that is soooo fucking useful in the outside world? :?
> ...


Computer Science because it was easy and Philosophy because it was interesting.

Oh wait, you said useful - scrub Philosophy. Having said that, Philosophy is surprisingly useful....in getting laid. Well it was, anyway, forgot she was watching. Computer Science is, well, not.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Hm that sounds like my weekend. Are we banging the same bird again?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

philyuk said:


> That's too much pressure!


A++++++ poster will ignore again thx


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > QuackingPlums said:
> ...


Blonde girl, face like a King Edward Spud, legs like spaghetti and a voice like a cat being dragged over hot coals with nails sticking out? Goes like the toilet door when you have the shits?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't think TT2BMW likes where he works and the people! :wink:


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Leave my wife out of this


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Get a fucking room, you pair.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Get a fucking room, you pair.


Sorry Jammy, we just talked honest, nothing happened. Im faithful to you as always regardless of the affliction. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I don't think TT2BMW likes where he works and the people! :wink:


He works on a helpdesk, what do you expect? They're the most embittered souls on the planet.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

episteme said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think TT2BMW likes where he works and the people! :wink:
> ...


Must be building his career up to a job with Dell :lol:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> I don't think TT2BMW likes where he works and the people! :wink:


You noticed? :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

you guys kill me sometimes.. :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Speed Racer said:


> Is she hot? That's all I care about...


Is that your only concern? Whether she's good for one up the pooper!!

She's small, with thinning hair but has got a nice round pair of hooters if that makes you happy!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > Is she hot? That's all I care about...
> ...


Sounds like my Granny. She's been dead 6 years.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, but she still goes like a trooper!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope you didn't make her a cup of tea :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

No. Although, I must say, she was a tad dehydrated!


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > Is she hot? That's all I care about...
> ...


 :?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Speed Racer said:
> ...


hes jealous because he doesn't have a TT and he's ugly :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


One's easy to remedy...

Part of my point was that she would be far easier to tolerate if actually eye candy as well, and smelled good (can be a deal breaker if not). Life's too short to not employ all your senses...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Speed Racer said:


> Is she hot?


Well, she sounds *SHIT* hot.......if that's any help. :roll:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

vagman said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > Is she hot?
> ...


Truthfully I could care less. The question and statement were merely to trivialize the rant. As we look at others in amazement or disgust, still others look to us the same way, or have, or will. We're not all at the same level, nor same stage of maturity at any point in time. Picking on the young is like shooting fish in a barrel. No point to it.

Yeah, she sounded like an idiot. Oh well. At least if she were hot, she'd have that going for her, and it's a better mental image than picturing a dolt.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Speed Racer said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Speed Racer said:
> ...


Despite having English as my first language, you've managed 2 paragraphs of "English" without managing to convey any meaning whatsoever.

If you have another stab at saying what's on your mind, I don't mind having another read to see if I can understand it this time.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


He's American. Those guys will share whatevers on their mind. Even when there isnt anything on their mind, they will have a bash.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > philyuk said:
> ...


Bit pot and black considering the un-humorous drivel you post :roll:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

jampott said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


Sorry if over your head. It's hard to regress to 5th grade English to please everyone...

Stay in school kids!


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Speed Racer said:
> ...


Perhaps. But I'm not your typical American. Not sure how I managed to avoid the typical American pitfalls. Could be my Scottish/French heritage. Regardless, I've always migrated toward things greatly unpopular in the US. If you've seen the documentary American Hardcore, I was one of those early 80s straight-edge east coast punks. Fun days those were. Back then I rode a Kawasaki triple as my main transportation. That's where my motorhead roots began. First car was a 1979 Mazda RX-7. There was little _Made in America _to be found around my house then and now.

Cheers!


----------

